# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  بعد أن تأكد زهاب جابسون

## مغربي

*إلى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بعد ذهاب العملاق جابسون عليكم عدم التفريط ف المقاتل علاءالدين يوسف وترك الوسط للاعب عمر بخيت لاعب ثقيل الوزن لو الخصم أداه ضهرو يصبح متفرج فقط إعادة علاءالدين يوسف لأننا لا ندري مدى مستوى باسكال الآن وعدم خبرة محمد الرشيد وإبراهيم جعفر تجعل وسط المريخ تائه أعيدوا فييرا والا سنندم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الا يشتروا محور جديد
القاعدين ديل كلهم مافيهم فايدة بي باسكال اذا جاء

الا جديد

*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الا يشتروا محور جديد
القاعدين ديل كلهم مافيهم فايدة بي باسكال اذا جاء

الا جديد




  مجاهد فاروق هو الأفضل لاعب ممتاز وقوى
                        	*

----------


## Yousif Alnaim

*الوطنيو لا يحدثون فارقآ يذكر  و إذا لم يسجل المريخ مدافع و محور و صانع العاب من العيار الثقيل و ااثقيل جدآ فأبشروا بعام رمادة آخر قادم خاصة و ان الهلال سجل الافضل .. هذا رأيي و موعدنا الدورة الاولى .
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الا  محور محترف
                        	*

----------


## jamal85

*لدينا أفضل لاعب ارتكاز ( أمير كمال )
 + علا الدين يوسف + إبراهيم جعفر + حماد بكري + عمر بخيت + رمضان عجب
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*خسرانين الاثنين ( جابسون و الهلافيت)......ليه؟
جابسون يعاني من قرحة في الركبة لا تمنعه اللعب و لكن تعطله كل مدة إذا لم تعالج
الطبيب أوصى بترقيع القرحة حتى لا تتفاقم و لكن اللاعب لم يستمع للنصيحة
جابسون مصاب حقيقة لكن لا تمنعه اللعب وما حيلقى زي ما دلعوه المريخاب و تشوفوا براكم إن شاء الله
*

----------


## ahmedon

*أهم حاجة مجلسنا يسحب الجنسية السودانية الخاصة بجابسون؟ ليه المسكنة والجلافيط يسجلوا من غير تعب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Yousif Alnaim
					

الوطنيو لا يحدثون فارقآ يذكر  و إذا لم يسجل المريخ مدافع و م
حور و صانع العاب من العيار الثقيل و ااثقيل جدآ فأبشروا بعام رمادة آخر قادم خاصة و ان الهلال سجل الافضل .. هذا رأيي و موعدنا الدورة الاولى .



منو  الافضل  السجلهم الهلال
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jamal85
					

لدينا أفضل لاعب ارتكاز ( أمير كمال )
 + علا الدين يوسف + إبراهيم جعفر + حماد بكري + عمر بخيت + رمضان عجب



لو ربنا وفقنا فى ضم لاعب اهلى شندى مجاهد فاروق  بديل للاعب عمر بخيت يكون خط وسط 100 %
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Yousif Alnaim
					

الوطنيو لا يحدثون فارقآ يذكر  و إذا لم يسجل المريخ مدافع و محور و صانع العاب من العيار الثقيل و ااثقيل جدآ فأبشروا بعام رمادة آخر قادم خاصة و ان الهلال سجل الافضل .. هذا رأيي و موعدنا الدورة الاولى .





اعلاميا صحيح الهلال سجل الاحسن يا يوسف اما سلمون فلن يعمر فى ديارهم والبركة فى كل لاعب داخل الكشف الاحمر
                        	*

----------

